# Dosage for baby asprin??



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

When I picked up Zoe from dad this evening, she had sprained her back leg while chasing a squirrel. Guess the squirrel won. She's still limping but not as much as she had been earlier according to dad. I just wish he had called me when it happened. I would have tried to get her to the vet before they closed. When she sits or lays down, her back leg trembles and twitches. I know when Jett sprained his leg a couple of years ago, it was much worse and we were having an ice storm and couldn't get him to the vet. My vet on the phone told me sometimes pain is ok if it keeps them quiet and still. And I was having so much trouble getting Jett to stay still. But Zoe is a bit wiser and is keeping herself pretty calm and quiet on her own. So I hate to see her in pain for no reason. Is it ok to give her baby asprin and if so, how much? I think I have enough Metacam left over from her ear infection for one dose. Maybe I should give her that this evening? Zoe is 8lbs 13 oz.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

best not to give any baby asprin ....call ask your vet first .


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

pain is your best ally sometimes -- i would not give aspirin unless it was the one from petsmart that is an aspirin for dogs but i would call ER and ask what is ok to give before giving anything. When dd hurt her leg i just let her rest as the metacam got her sick and she was fine - if they take pain meds sometimes they walk on it too much and injur it worse


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Crystal, I don't know but I am sure someone on here does.......Give her lots of kisses tonight!!! Bless her little heart. I hope she will fell better by tomorrow. Hopefully, she will be alright!!! I will say a prayer for her!!!! rayer: :smootch: rayer:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Half of a baby asprin should be fine for her if your really worried about the pain. I was told one whole buffered asprin for dogs 40 to 75 lbs. Half of that is kids dose and half again because of her size. 

The other option is to give her some childrens benydryl instead of pain meds just to knock her out and keep her still for a while. 

Poor Zoe - I bet she had fun chasin that squirrel though!! Give her some huggies and nuzzles from me.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

We don't recommend baby aspirin as aspirin can be very hard on the stomach. If you have metacam, that would be much preferable.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Poor Zoe. I think if she is staying quiet on her own I'd just let her be for now. If she wakes you in the night in pain I'd try the Benydryl. That won't hurt her. But what do I know Crystal. I'd stay away from any aspirin though. I'm sure about that. I hope she feels better in the morning.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 12 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828974


> We don't recommend baby aspirin as aspirin can be very hard on the stomach. If you have metacam, that would be much preferable.[/B]


Good to know about the baby asprin. I was leaning towards the Metacam and it may not be a full dose, but just hated to give it to her without someone who really knew telling me it was ok. Thanks.

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 12 2009, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828991


> Poor Zoe. I think if she is staying quiet on her own I'd just let her be for now. If she wakes you in the night in pain I'd try the Benydryl. That won't hurt her. But what do I know Crystal. I'd stay away from any aspirin though. I'm sure about that. I hope she feels better in the morning.[/B]


She's trying to sleep right now and she's very restless and her leg muscle is twitching. I guess maybe I'll wait to see how she does tonight when we go to bed. If she can't sleep, I'll give her the Metacam. I just hate to see her in needless pain if she's being quiet on her own....you know?


----------

